# Why are the banks being bailed out instead of being sold off??



## pinkyBear (18 Nov 2010)

Hi there,

OK, there is a possibility of bailing out the banks/state. I know we need Irish banks, however we're bailing out Anglo, IN - should we net just sell these banks? 

P...


----------



## aristotle (18 Nov 2010)

No one will buy insolvent banks.


----------



## Kev (18 Nov 2010)

why are people calling it a bailout when in fact it is a loan with punitive conditons attached to it.


----------



## canicemcavoy (18 Nov 2010)

You mean, why is everyone else except Fianna Fail calling it a bailout? A bailout can be used in the context of a loan:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailout


----------



## pinkyBear (18 Nov 2010)

What is interesting about the WIKI site is the number of bailouts in 2008!


----------



## Towger (18 Nov 2010)

Fianna Fail are more used to 'Digouts'. ie Free money in times of perceived hardship, which become loans when the taxman comes calling.


----------



## PaddyW (18 Nov 2010)

Kev, it's a loan to stop us sinking in this sea of debt. They're bailing us out with it.


----------



## David_Dublin (18 Nov 2010)

What would you pay for something that owes over 100 billion euro? Or maybe more accurately, something that might owe that much, but doesn't really know how much they owe.


----------



## runner (18 Nov 2010)

Yes, I think there is an element of cleansing here for the taxpayer generally. We will now at lst have a 'no bull****' analysis of our fiscal problems and indeptedness explained in bullet points by the IMF. They will provide a non recourse solution. We will accept it and move on. There is a depression out there that the public cant remove the current gov as well, operating without a mandate..


----------

